
Ask HN: Please help me find a sci-fi novel - daralthus
I have seen it a couple of years ago on HN.<p>It&#x27;s about a person with a brain tumor, who get&#x27;s treated with an experimental treatment, that infects the tumor with a virus. Once they kill that part off with an anti-viral treatment she is deemed healed. 
Unfortunately as a side-effect the treatment removes all the parts responsible for joy too and leaves her in a deep apathy, until one day she receives a interface to stimulate her brain and effectively choose how much joy she feels in a given moment.
Then the story goes on showing how she tries to tune this interface.
======
kristianp
You could try asking
[https://scifi.stackexchange.com](https://scifi.stackexchange.com)

~~~
daralthus
Thanks, that was a good idea! The story is Reasons To Be Cheerful by Greg Egan

